# SSRS List property in MSBI?



## geethasiri (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

I am making a report utilizing MSBI SSRS. I pick list and inside rundown I included 2 tables. I utilized rundown for part the tables as per id. The issue I am confronting now is that if there exist rehashed/same esteems in tables, I am just ready to see the esteem once (as a remarkable incentive in the table), yet I might want to show every one of the qualities display in the table as opposed to concealing the rehashed esteems. I took a stab at finding the property of the rundown however I can't show every one of the qualities which I am ready to see while executing MDX.

Thanks and Regards
Sireesha.


----------

